# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  ¿Adónde irá la leche que no quiere Qali Warma?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Exclusión. Pequeños productores perdieron una fuente de ingreso fija y deben ofrecer su producto a la gran industria que les paga 50% menos. Más de 80 mil productores que se dedicaban a esta actividad exigen una respuesta del Gobierno.  Son las 2:30 de la mañana en en el centro poblado menor La Yarada en Tacna, y Blanquita la más pintona y productiva de las 12 vacas de Jhon Sarmiento, se despierta y agita las orejas al escuchar las pisadas de su dueño, que hoy se encuentra más preocupado que nunca. 
Y es que los 190 litros diarios, su producción total, que vendía a S/.1,45 el kilo, al extinto Programa Nacional de Asistencia Alimentaria (Pronaa), no es más un ingreso fijo para su economía familiar, pues son S/.275 diarios que no sabe de dónde saldrán para alimentar a sus pequeños de 8, 6 y 5 años, respectivamente. 
Ello debido a que se ha optado, al menos para este semestre, que el Programa Nacional de Alimentación Escolar, Qali Warma (en reemplazo del Pronaa), compre 15 millones de latas de leche evaporada a un costo de S/. 2,90 (lata de 820 centilitros) y ya no leche fresca. 
Esta situación, contraria a la que venía ocurriendo desde 1994 hasta diciembre 2012, haría que casi 80 mil pequeños productores lecheros dejen de percibir S/.56 millones que destinaba el Estado para la adquisición de leche fresca. 
Guiselle Romero, directora ejecutiva de Qali Warma, explica que la leche fresca no garantiza las condiciones de inocuidad que los niños en edad escolar, a quienes va dirigido este producto, requieren. 
Es decir, las razones técnicas de esta decisión pasan por la seguridad antes que las económicas. 
Pero ni Jhon ni miles de pequeños productores lecheros comprenden esta justificación pues han abastecido a los colegios de sus localidades, a través del Pronaa, por casi 20 años sin problema alguno. 
En La Yarada existen 400 productores que de forma conjunta proveían 5.800 litros diarios a 80 colegios a través del Pronaa. 
En todos estos años, aseveran que no se registraron casos de infección ni denuncias porque siempre ha habido presencia de los inspectores del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad y Calidad Agroalimentaria ( Senasa), y por ende los animales son controlados y cumplen los requisitos que las mismas autoridades piden.  *¿Cómo subsistir?* 
En lo que va del año, casi dos meses, los pequeños productores no han tenido más alternativa que venderle a la gran industria, es decir a Gloria, que les paga S/.0,80 por litro de leche fresca, vale decir 50% de lo que ganaban con el programa social. 
Jhon reconoce que con esos precios que pagan, los ganaderos están viviendo ajustados, sin poder recuperar su capital y mucho menos alimentando correctamente a sus animales. 
Otra altenativa que han encontrado para paliar esta situación es hacer queso con su producto, u otros derivados, o si no venderlo a los vecinos o en el mercado local. 
Muchos kilómetros al noreste, en Ucayali, se vive una situación similar, en donde por ejemplo, César Arriola, dueño de 30 cabezas de ganado abastecía con 90 litros diarios de leche fresca al Pronaa el 100% a un S/.1,70 por litro. 
Hoy se ha dedicado a hacer subproductos o vender a los "queseros" que pagan S/.1,20 por litro. En cuenca del Ucayali se producen más de 10 mil litros diarios. César no vende su producción a Gloria, pues sabe que eso solo sería una ganadería de supervivencia. 
Gracias a estos programas la calidad de vida de los pequeños productores sin duda ha mejorado en las dos últimas décadas, permitiéndoles tener ingresos fijos que han sabido reinvertir o en algunos casos endeudarse, como fue el caso de Blanquita que le costó S/.4 mil a Jhon. 
Mientras espera que el Gobierno recapacite en su decisión, él no ve más remedio que ponerla en venta en las próximas semanas pues se está "comiendo" el poco capital que le queda. 
Los directivos de Qali Warma no han descartado contratar para el siguiente semestre a los pequeños productores lácteos. Por lo pronto, insisten en que seguirán con este piloto, ya que actualmente no hay una buena cadena de frío y de inocuidad del producto.   *Programa estaría sobrevalorado en más de S/.22 millones*  
La Asociación de Ganaderos Lecheros del Perú (Agalep) advierte que con esta decisión el Estado dejará de ahorrar S/. 22 millones 590 mil (sólo en compra de leche) al no permitir que los pequeños productores participen directamente como proveedores de leche fresca de este programa. 
El precio del kilo de leche evaporada es de S/.3,54 y su equivalente en leche fresca cuesta S/.1,70, es decir un ahorro de S/.1,84, sin contar el valor nutricional que se pierde. 
Agalep critica además que las condiciones de compra y cantidades fueron publicadas el 29 de enero, hecho que no dio tiempo a que ningún productor pueda prepararse para participar en este concurso.  *ENFOQUE*  
Medida es un retroceso para el sector. 
Miguel Caillaux
Ex ministro de agricultura  
La decisión de que los pequeños productores lecheros ya no le vendan a estos programas les resta oportunidad de obtener precios sustancialmente mejores de los que paga la industria, más aún cuando el producto es mejor y más barato. 
Con esta medida al ganadero solo le quedará venderle a la industria, que paga el precio que quiere. 
Decir que la leche fresca no garantiza la salud de los niños demuestra un desconocimiento total, porque la leche cruda hay que hervirla y así se descarta cualquier riesgo asociado al tema sanitario, además sirve como garantía de que la leche se emplee para el programa social, porque si se entrega en conserva en la práctica permite que el producto se guarde para usos posteriores y pueden haber desviaciones del programa. 
Al entregar leche fresca obliga a que se consuma pronto, lo que no da opción de reventa. Ahora creo que la corrupción será mucho mayor. Es un retroceso a mi consideración.   *En cifras* 
31 mil toneladas anuales compraba el Pronaa a los pequeños productores. 
4% crece la producción anual de leche en el país. 
65 kilos es el consumo per cápita de leche en el Perú.  *Fuente: http://www.larepublica.pe/25-02-2013...ere-qali-warma*Temas similares: Artículo: El 90% de los 120 mil productores de leche en el país son pequeños ganaderos Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de leche evaporada crecen 59% porongos de leche Si quiere hacer negocios con China, pues debe conocer China Porongos de aluminio para leche fresca

----------

